# Help re-name "Not Leo"



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2016)

Hate the name now.
He needs a NEW NAME!

Suggestions please!
Maybe other can also "like" the suggestions.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2016)

Leon


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 15, 2016)

Turbo


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2016)

Klem (Klem Kadidlhopper - Red Skelton's clown) The dark mask makes me think of a hobo. Or maybe just Hobo.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 15, 2016)

Hero!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 15, 2016)

Vern


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 15, 2016)

Shinider


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2016)

Thor


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2016)

Leonardo....but have to admit...Not Leo was great ... made me think one of your younger children named him   Or call him Deuce as he is kind of Leo the second?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 15, 2016)

Oliver


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2016)

Lazarus
Rhett
Roman
Ryker
Boone
Deacon


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 16, 2016)

If he's not Leo, maybe one of the other Zodiac signs?  Aries, Taurus, Gemini, Scorpio?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2016)

I like Thor but my DS is way into the Marvel stuff  so that is all I think of.

I liked Klem till I read the rest- umm he is *no hobo *

I like Oliver but it is 3 syllables 

I don't do astrology signs 

I like Rhett 


Some names I am considering-

*Kahn* - turkish it means nobleman/ruler
*Sadik*- turkish for loyal/faithful
*Vasi*- turkish for guardian 
*Metin*- turkish for firm, resolute, solid, stoic, stoical, unshakable
*Aslan burcu*- turkish for Leo-- burcu pronounce bur-ju

"Not Leo" is faithful, kind, loyal, watchful, gentle , protective,smart, soulful... he needs a name fitting to him.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2016)

I like Aslan!  Reminds me of the lion from one of my favorite childhood books, and he was definitely soulful, protective, and such.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 16, 2016)

"Not Leo" is faithful, kind, loyal, watchful, gentle , protective,smart, soulful... he needs a name fitting to him.

How about "Scout" since he sounds like a boy scout?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like Aslan or Vasi


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 16, 2016)

I know it isn't a very unique name but what about Fido?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2016)

animalmom said:


> "Not Leo" is faithful, kind, loyal, watchful, gentle , protective,smart, soulful... he needs a name fitting to him.
> 
> How about "Scout" since he sounds like a boy scout?



Animal Mom- we clearly have known_ VERY DIFFERENT _types of scouts!   just sayin'


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 16, 2016)

I do like Leon, but it was already suggested. Oliver is my youngest son's name, so good too.
But how about Lego?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 17, 2016)

Titus  ??


----------



## Carrosaur (Jan 25, 2016)

Finn
Bear
Wren
Cuda (barracuda)
Turtle


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 25, 2016)

Joe...short from Joseph, the Dreamer, he of the coat of many colors. Wise, loyal, loving, brave, protective, gentle, etc.  Favorite of his father, forgiving of his brothers who sought to kill him, ultimately preserved the line of Judah so that Jesus could be born from it.

Never met a Joe I didn't like.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 26, 2016)

Did you pick yet? I vote for Aslan


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 26, 2016)

Aslan!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 26, 2016)

I loved Aslan too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2016)

I haven't decided- too many people here that cannot agree. 

I love the name Jo / Joe problem is we have 3 forms of Jo/Joe's here already so there is no way I can do another. It is already confusing enough.

Some of my human children have --- iah at the end of their names and that is a real laugh. I was going to name one of my son's Josiah but decided we have a lot of "iahs" and "ah's"... um too close sounding.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 26, 2016)

Maybe you could start a poll with your top three picks of possible names and the forum could vote for it?  Include his pic and his attributes so they know for what they are voting and let the majority decide?


----------

